# 1964 impala factory interior pics



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Could someone post a few pictures of some 1964 impala factory interior (blue) & where did you purchase it from. Thanks, slim


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Cant go wrong with a CARS1 interior, here are pics of my homies 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 02:49 PM~12654957
> *Cant go wrong with a CARS1 interior
> *


x100000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 9 2009, 06:01 PM~12656223
> *x100000000000  :biggrin:
> *


Did he get the whole interior from cars inc. or just the seat covers. If he got the whole kit did he have to get extra stuff too. Some kits I have seen in the cat-a-logs I have they don't all give you the same stuff.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jan 10 2009, 04:08 PM~12664294
> *Did he get the whole interior from cars inc. or just the seat covers. If he got the whole kit did he have to get extra stuff too. Some kits I have seen in the cat-a-logs I have they don't all give you the same stuff.
> *


Go with Cars either way. They are the best quality.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jan 10 2009, 06:08 PM~12664294
> *Did he get the whole interior from cars inc. or just the seat covers. If he got the whole kit did he have to get extra stuff too. Some kits I have seen in the cat-a-logs I have they don't all give you the same stuff.
> *


There is no "complete kit" I would just make a list and place order for everything. Theres so much pieces like door locks and ferrules, chrome arm rest base, interior trim screw kit, headliner, visor, visor brackets, rear view mirror, door sills, kick panels, sail panels, sail panel lights, dash fascia, dash knobs, glove box liner, ash trays, rear arm rest, headliner trim, package tray, carpet, handles, cranks, etc...As far as seat trim get that restored, also maybe even headliner trim might be cheaper to get restored then brand new.

Dont forget the small details like painting the seat tracks, kick panel vents, and rear speaker housing. Also take your cluster apart and clean inside of it as it collects dirt thru out the years... Also would be a good time to polish out your lens.

Just a quick run down so im sure i left out many details...but its just more to give you a basic idea...Post pics when you get it done :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12664901
> *Go with Cars either way.  They are the best quality.
> *


Quality is great! I dont see myself going another route when doing my interior ever again!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is a link to repairing your clock :biggrin: All about them details!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=335656&hl=


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuck that just get pics an take that to an upholstery shop so you can get real leather instead of vinyl


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 02:54 AM~12668191
> *fuck that just get pics an take that to an upholstery shop so you can get real leather instead of vinyl
> *


If you are going for a custom look. Me myself love my OG interior and IMO leather would look ugly in there, not to mention when it starts cracking :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the og interiors because the seams are sealed, no thread showing, I like the looks of the seal better. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

What about pics of olive green for the 64 ?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 04:49 PM~12654957
> *Cant go wrong with a CARS1 interior, here are pics of my homies 64
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 PM~12736814
> *More pics please
> *


ill see if i have more


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 12:05 PM~12739918
> *ill see if i have more
> *


Thanks


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

OG interior all the way, CARS inc. is the only way to go.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 07:02 PM~12786836
> *OG interior all the way,  CARS inc.  is the only way to go.
> *


x100000000000


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Are there any different OG blue interiors


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Mar 10 2009, 06:29 PM~13240874
> *Are there any different OG blue interiors
> *


Blue or turquoise


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any pics of the all back interior kits from cars??


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 06:49 PM~12654957
> *Cant go wrong with a CARS1 interior, here are pics of my homies 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 02:54 AM~12668191
> *fuck that just get pics an take that to an upholstery shop so you can get real leather instead of vinyl
> *


hell the fk no they will bust out with some garbage looking shit, looking like a clown car. a kit is the best most originakl way. i can guarantee you any shop in houston will NOT be able to get the exact same material. unless they order from cars....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2009, 01:59 PM~13280259
> *hell the fk no they will bust out with some garbage looking shit, looking like a clown car. a kit is the best most originakl way. i can guarantee you any shop in houston will NOT be able to get the exact same material. unless they order from cars....
> *


lol true. whats the link to cars website


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.carsinc.com/


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

cars all the way just got my 59 og int in and :0 well worth the money and the 8 week wait


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2009, 05:41 AM~12668465
> *If you are going for a custom look. Me myself love my OG interior and IMO leather would look ugly in there, not to mention when it starts cracking :barf:
> *


real leather doesnt crack as fast as vynil, and i didnt mean putting yellow or some shit like that, i was talking about the og colors


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 12:21 PM~13454367
> *real leather doesnt crack as fast as vynil, and i didnt mean putting yellow or some shit like that, i was talking about the og colors
> *


ive had my car in direct sunlight for a year and vynil looks brand new


----------

